# Scientists Photograph Rare Wild Giant Squid



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

*TOKYO -- *The rare giant squid, a creature that has eluded observation in the wild, has been photographed

Japanese scientists operated the camera by remote control as it took the photos of the 26-foot-long creature about 3,000 feet below the surface off the coast of Japan's Bonin Islands. 

The Japanese team, capping a three-year effort, filmed the creature in September of last year, finding what one researcher called "the holy grail" of deep-sea animals. The results were announced this week. 

Giant squid are the world's largest invertebrates, having been known to exceed 50 feet. 

The animal attacked some bait that was on the camera and got caught. It left behind a tentacle an estimated 6 yards long.

Catch the story & pics here


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

I remember them finding this back in '04. It's still a great story and nice to see pics of though!!!


----------

